# Oops ... hole in 69' carpet



## RAIIIJudge (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi gang,

NO clue how this occurred ..
Would hole be visible when installed?
Is it fixable? Rest of carpet is new.

And while I'm here is there a consensus on whether or not to sound deaden underneath carpet?

Thanks, M


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Assuming that is adjacent to the dimmer switch, this will be not very noticeable - of course, you'll always know, but hey it's personality. If it was mine I would cut a small piece from an area that will never be seen, such as under the seat near where front/back carpets overlap and hot-glue it from the back.


----------

